# Trout breaks new lure



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

This is a new one for me. We got into a swarm of 15-19" specks fishing 10K Islands on Monday. After 5 cast with a new Rapala Twitchen Mullet in pinfish pattern, I've caught 3 trout. Then on the 6th cast, a nice trout hits hard and after about 5 seconds he comes off. I reel my weightless line back in and find no lure.

My thoughts when this happened... "How did I lose that fish?"... "Did my knot really just break?"

Well, turns out my 30lb leader did not break and I still had a nice, intact loop knot when I reeled my line in. In other words, the only thing that could have happened is the split ring attached to the lure broke and not where it attaches to the lure but where it attaches to my line. Somehow the factory metal split ring failed on a $10 lure.

Result: One $10 lure and a very nice trout lost


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I had a split ring on a MiroLure 17MR stretch out on me...didn't lose the lure, but at the end of the day the hooks were damaged and the front split ring shot. Replaced both split rings and hooks.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> I had a split ring on a MiroLure 17MR stretch out on me...didn't lose the lure, but at the end of the day the hooks were damaged and the front split ring shot. Replaced both split rings and hooks.


I never would have thought this would happen on a brand new out of the box Rapala lure. A Bass Pro special maybe but not this one. Do I really have to replace the split rings on a $10 lure prior to using it? Jeesh!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Probably not. Anything made by man is subject to failure; if you don't hear of a lot more similar incidents I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

All part of the game. Shit happens. Good or bad it just happens.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The key to what happened... was that nice loop knot. I won’t use a loop knot with a split ring connection ever -much preferring a clinch knot with a split ring instead...

With a loop knot and a split ring the loop can work into the “split” portion of the ring and allow it to be opened under stress. This much much less likely to occur with a clinch knot.

If I want to use a loop knot I remove the split ring first...


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Well damn Bob, never thought that was a real concern. I can't even get my finger nail to separate the splt ring, never thought a leader could do it.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Exactly what lemaymiami said. I take all my split rings off and use a loop knot. To add to this I can say I lost 2 big trout in a week due to my treble coming off the split rings on rapala skitterwalks. Probably just bad luck and coincidence, but I haven't used them again since.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

DBStoots said:


> I had a split ring on a MiroLure 17MR stretch out on me...didn't lose the lure, but at the end of the day the hooks were damaged and the front split ring shot. Replaced both split rings and hooks.


Fishing reds with spook jr, straightened 2x hooks n changed out to 4x hooks.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

FWIW I've found that tight knots like the clinch or palomar on a split ring have a tendency to find the single strand of steel between the ends as you tighten them. I always make sure to cinch them down on the doubled strands, especially with my UL rigs using 4# line and tiny split rings.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I always remove split rings and tie direct with a no slip loop knot.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The split ring gives action anyway, so I use a improved clinch with those. Even then, I've had the line/knot work around the bands of the split ring and come loose. Most times for me it's direct to the lure's embedded nose ring with a Lefty Kreh non-slip loop knot.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Remember as well that split rings come in different sizes (strengths) so whenever I go to stronger hooks I make a point of going to stronger split rings as well.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Half Shell said:


> Well damn Bob, never thought that was a real concern. I can't even get my finger nail to separate the splt ring, never thought a leader could do it.


He's right. I had the exact same thing happen years ago. You wouldn't think the line could work it's way in there but it can on occasion.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Delete the split ring and use a loop knot. Is there an echo in here?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I was speaking of the split rings where the hooks are attached. Like Bob said, I always remove the front split ring and connect direct to the lure with a non-slip loop knot.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Had the same thing happen to me once.
Since then I remove all split rings from the head of any lure that comes with one. 
Loop knot or speed clip? ........ICM


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

The lure has good action and was catching fish but I suspect a lot of lures would have caught fish at this time. Another issue with it is the front single hook seems to be the perfect size to get wrapped around the head of the lure and get stuck there during casting. 

This happened alot, but nevertheless I just ordered 4 more of them. If only lures attracted fish they way they attract anglers.


----------



## Hugh White (Jan 12, 2019)

BTW, FWIW.. if you buy direct from Rapalla, they have then for $8.79 and $5 shipping.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

More about split rings... We actually toss plugs at everything from a one pound speckled trout -to a 150lb tarpon so I've been forced to learn more about that topic than I ever wanted to... Tarpon are always the hardest to keep hooked on a plug - and when you get the plug back (if you do....) you'll clearly see just how badly they treat that nice expensive piece of hardware... And for those that have never tangled with one - big jack crevalle, from 20 lbs on up are really hard on plugs as well. Over the years I've seen more than one brand new plug that a big jack has just ripped off a hook or two - hardware and all.... We also toss plugs at big sharks at times - but always older plugs since we never expect to get them back at all....

At any rate if the split ring is a heavy one (check on the split rings on a 7/8oz Bomber Long A or the newer A-Salt - both come with really good solid split rings -both for the hooks and for the leader end of the plug... ) I won't remove it at all - simply tying my 80lb leader directly to the split ring with a five turn clinch knot and we're good to go... Plugs meant for lighter duty come with flimsy lightweight split rings in front - those we toss and do a loop knot directly to the anchor point (usually with only a 40lb flouro leader...) and we've even been successful with tarpon up to almost 80lbs.... when the fish doesn't manage to toss the plug back in our faces...

These days we're not using plugs as much as I did years ago - but some lessons you don't forget...


----------

